# 3dt - grade 3 assisted hatching! Any chance?



## dickinson34 (Feb 22, 2013)

Yesterday I have 2 x 3dt but not the best quality ... Only grade 3 (1 being the best, 5 being poor) ... Embryologist recommended assisting hatching! I cried for about 20 minutes solid ... Positive attitude has left the building .... Is there any hope at all?


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Hiya dickinson xx

Dont know if this will gelp but mine were a 5 day transfer .. I only had 1 embroyo out my whole icsi treatment and im feeding him a bottle right now  he was a grade 3 too  i was also told a grade 3 isnt very good but worked for me 

Dont give up hope i will pray for u  xx keep positive x


----------



## vanessagee (Jan 14, 2011)

I had 2 3day embryos transferred on the 15th July. One was an eight cell and one a seven cell. They performed assisted hatching on both. They froze 3 on day 3 and the remaining 4 didn't make it to day 5. I too cried and cried thinking it was a bad sign if the quality but I have just got a bfp 7dp3dt after 5 years of heartache. I'm feeling very cautious though and can't quite believe it still. I know it is very early days. I hope this gives you some positive thoughts. Good luck xxxx


----------



## dickinson34 (Feb 22, 2013)

Thank you for your messages ... I'd really given up all hope but now I'm holding in tight to what might be! Xx


----------



## BathBelle (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi Dickinson, I never take too much notice of grades, you often have people with top grades getting negatives and poor grades getting positives.  As for AH, I am a massive fan   I have had six transfers in total, 3 without AH all negative and 3 with AH all positive. Wishing you lots of luck xxx


----------



## dickinson34 (Feb 22, 2013)

Thank you .... Only 7 days to go til OTD! Feeling no symptoms or anything at the minute apart from the ones from the pessary! X


----------



## dickinson34 (Feb 22, 2013)

Good morning ladies ... I'm all confused! As above I'm 9dp3dt and tested this morning (couldn't wait)! On First Response there was the faintest of faint lines you would ever ever see so I tried a CB Digital which came up Pregnant 1-2 weeks! I've read on a few forums that you shouldn't use CB Digital tests after IVF. I'm worried now that its not a correct reading! Help x


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

Clear blue digital tests are fine, it's just the weeks pregnant are unreliable, due to the HCG varying from woman to woman.  

I would say you are pregnant.  Congratulations.

X


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

There's no reason not to use a CB digi. How you conceived is irrelevant and IVF doesn't affect what HPT you should use. The only thing to note about them is that they are not as sensitive as First Response, but as you've got a positive on both types of test that's not an issue for you. Congrats! You should still test on your OTD though.


----------



## dickinson34 (Feb 22, 2013)

Thank you ... I'm going to test OTD as well but for now I'm just happy with a positive result!


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Hiya 

Congratulations  id say you are pregnant  

I used CB non digital on my test day && got a BFP... Used the cheap £1 shop ones all week n got BFN's

2 weeks later i used the CB digital (did believe i was pregnant) and came up 2-3 weeks pregnant

Id say these are the most reliable  xx


----------

